# Another new groomer



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope they turn out beautiful!!! I was also scared to death the first time with Molly's groomer and like you had many conversations before I let her touch Molly!
I now love her!!!! LOL! Don't forget to post pics!!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I told her do not touch the anal gland I am still having Bella treated for that I have hit the 300 mark and still have to take her back. I will post good or bad, if bad a will rant and rave, notice in advance, LOL


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's really exciting to have your grooming done by a show groomer. Your little girls always look so pristine. I hope they enjoy their spa day and you're pleased with the results. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I can empathize with you. Wilson is still growing the hair out on his leg where he lost the fight with the rose bush. Fortunately, between his long hair and parti-color, the short area is not too obvious. Both my parents have had eye surgery in the last year; my dad for cataracts, my mom for cataracts and glaucoma. Good luck with your eye surgery.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my God, they are just awful do not have time for photos right now but will send, they look like rescue dogs she used a 7 blade. I had the bigger on shaved with to let the bare spot form her vet visit catch up and just wanted pomps-pomps they are crooked. The little on I wanted a puppy cut lift fluffy, she is saved with a7 as well, they are just awful. 
'I have hired an old retired show groomer who groomer by dogs 20 years ago to come to my house at 25.00 and hour to set and show me what to do until I can pick it up, as I do not have time to take a grooming class. I actually took photos and ask her if she could do this, I am sure she used no scissors on them, and she could have never done show cuts. The I checked her kennel out for a friend of mine, afterwards dam it. It was about 39 degrees and nice kennels and clean, but the doors open to the runs and no heat on, so I told my friend no way. I am so mad I could bit a 10 penny nail into. O will be calling her tomorrow and taring her up. She said what do you think, I said well the little one is to short after I see them running around at home I will let you know, she had their coats on when I got them


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's terrible! What a HUGE disappointment, especially since you had several discussions with her. I know Poodle fur grows fast, but I would be ticked if the final result wasn't even in the ball park of what was discussed. I'm sorry


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I will say that if they were an old show groomer they could be out of date. And I know lots of very talented competition groomers who do not put that effort into pet grooms cause it makes them less money to take the time or they assume pet owners can't keep it up. Dang I wished you lived closer. Where so you live? I can put the word out to my talented poodle groomer friends....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel so sorry for you! I can't believe she did a 'shave down'! If it was a shave down with Topknot, tail, and bracelets left intact, that isn't so bad, though if it was specified by you to not touch their jackets or to put them in a Continental she owes you big time!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Problem with asking for a "puppy cut" is there really isn't a standard. We always told our customers "no such thing" and had them tell us exactly how long they wanted them...1"...1.5" etc. That way there is no confusion. 

I am sorry she didn't "get" what you want, always frustrating!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

[/ATTACH]

Is this not awful and I took Photos to show her, look at the pom-poms on Bella the light one and her hair was long over her feet. Bella was fluffy and long, it is the worst cut any poodle I had ever has gotten. There is places where the hair is longer on the back. I plan on being there bright and early tomorrow to pitch a bitch, get my money back.

If any one know a groomer with in an hour of St. Michaels MD let me know, it will be a while till they grow out.

I am embarrassed to take then with me


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

oy! it's a good thing dogs are not vain and yours have pretty outfits to wear. i guess i have to chime in the usual consolatory words - their coats will grow out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!! Time to let the 'Italian' out!!! Thank goodness they have clothes to wear!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The before was my first time of grooming, the after is today with no hair


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Having worked at a grooming shop one summer, I usually keep my mouth shut when there are complaints about groomers. I am sorry, but your dogs look absolutely pathetic. My grandfather from Texas would say that they look like they got in a ruckus with a lawn mower and lost! Poor babies...it's a good thing it is just hair and will grow back..hurry, hurry.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I will say the before looks better than the after:-( Their hair isn't even nicely blown out, almost looks like they air dried.

But if grows and they are stinking cute regardless! Put a cute outfit on and just say they are having a "bad hair day" :hippie:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my. You were not exaggerating at all. They do look like they were not even blown dry. I think your idea to get some lessons from a retired pro is a fantastic one.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry! I'd demand my money back, too. Your only solace is that poodle hair grows fast, and that you have lots of cute clothes for them to wear.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh wow. I can see why you are angry. It almost feels like the groomer did that intentionally? how could an experienced groomer get a result like that? 

Luckily their cuteness shines through! And thank goodness their locks will grow back before you know it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ack! Sorry Glorybee, but I'd be livid! I groom mine myself and I reckon they come out looking a bit better than that!

On the upside, they're both such cuties and there aren't many mirrors at tpoo height... 

My hand slipped doing Pippin's rear end a couple of weeks ago - and I'd got a #10 blade on, so she ended up with a very shiny bald spot on her bum! Not a good thing for a black poodle!! But now you can't see it.

Take heart honey! IT GROWS!!

PS - Good luck with the eye :hug:


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

OY, you paid for that?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes my friends know no expense is spared on my girls, and I am very fussy about how they look. I am in real estate and I have customers that will say, stop by I want to talk and bring the girls, no way even dressed as their legs look like tooth picks, big hunks of hair on the back of the topknot. Never since I was 22 and I am 69 now have I ever had a dog groomed this bad. I think Bella knows it as she will not come out from under my desk. I looked for comments on the groomer and there was none good or bad and she has owned the business for over 20 years. He kennels where cold at 2 in the afternoon with no heat and open runs for the dogs, dogs the size of mine could ever stand that. I was checking them for a friend of mine, normally I keep her dog but with the eye surgery I cannot do it, as I cannot bed for 2 weeks. My 84 year old Aunt is here to help me, and I would not expect her to handle another dog. With business and my committment tomorrow I can not contact this lady, tried but did not get a call back


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow. It will grow back is all I can say. And she owes you a refund and an apology. But it might be best to just stay far, far away.

Hope your eye surgery goes well, with a smooth recovery.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Think my eye surgery went well and now they look even worse, hopefully in a week I can get the retired groomer to come her and show me how to improve them, it will take months to grow out, but their topknots need work for the time being.


----------

